

Hack Pack.  The biggest identity theft case ever. - edw519
http://www.miaminewtimes.com/content/printVersion/2270696

======
theli0nheart
I knew Jonathan. And Josh (in fact I was best friends with him up until the
7th/8th grade, when we changed schools).

Funny story. Whenever I went over to their house, Jonathan, Josh, and I would
always play Command & Conquer, Red Alert. In fact, we were pretty near
obsessed with that game. I'm assuming that's where Jonathan got the c0mrade
alias (just a guess).

It's sad that things turned out this way though.

